# Board,cpu,ram,graka (V) wer intresse?



## Jaraxle74 (3. Juni 2011)

Vekaufe demnächst mein PC innenleben D:


 MSI Board Intel sockel 775
 CPU: Core duo E8400
 4GB Ram DDR2
 Geforce 9800 GT 512 MB 

Für preise und nähere ausführungen  PM pls. 
Ein Komplettkauf wäre nett.
Alles rennt einwandfrei will nur bisschen aufrüsten.

MFG


----------



## DonLennschi (13. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte Interesse,aber nur an dem Prozessor,
wenn das für dich auch ok wäre,dann schreib mir doch einfach gerne zurück!


----------



## newdesignsucks (22. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte Interesse an der 9800 GT....
evtl dem Board und dem RAM

Schick mir mal ein Preis per PN.

Danke NDS



Jaraxle74 schrieb:


> Vekaufe demnächst mein PC innenleben D:
> 
> 
> MSI Board Intel sockel 775
> ...


----------

